# Body Powder Containers



## vedwards (Nov 16, 2016)

I'm making some body powders for Christmas gifts, and I'm looking for containers. I wanted to get something that would have the fuzzy puff and then a container it and the powder fits in (or at this point even separate as long as they fit). I could also do a shaker container if that's all I can find.

Does anyone have any they'd recommend for this? The best I've come up with so far are the small S&P shakers from the dollar store, but they're very small. The parmesan shakers' holes are too big. 

Help?

Thanks!


----------



## BeesKnees (Nov 16, 2016)

WSP(Wholesale Supplies Plus) is having a pre-black Friday sale on packaging through the 17th at 6PM EST if no one has any other suggestions.


----------



## dixiedragon (Nov 16, 2016)

Check out spice containers. They have inner lids with a variety of hole diameters. No advice on the poof, though.


----------



## artemis (Nov 16, 2016)

A google search of "powder puff and container" or "powder dish and puff" turned up a lot of hits, like this one:  http://www.rachelssupply.com/powderpuffs.htm


----------



## cerelife (Nov 22, 2016)

The prices for containers/puffs are outrageous to me - for cheap, tacky puffs at that!! And shakers just aren't very user friendly for body powder 
I sell body powder, and I package the powder in a 4 oz canning jar and include a hand-sewn powder puff with every purchase. This is a very good seller for me and my customers agree that the most efficient way to use body powder is to put some in a tupperware-type container with the powder puff, and replenish from the jar when needed. I do have a few antique powder boxes available for purchase for customers who prefer a more 'luxury' treatment:
http://d2ydh70d4b5xgv.cloudfront.ne...nd-white-1b186c208a8cd26eb23840a0f1a18344.jpg
But most people are perfectly happy with a quality powder and nice powder puff. The puffs are ridiculously easy to make and even using high-end material/pretty ribbon they still only cost a few cents per puff! 
This info may not be helpful to you as the holidays are rapidly approaching, but maybe for next year?


----------



## vedwards (Nov 22, 2016)

cerelife said:


> The prices for containers/puffs are outrageous to me - for cheap, tacky puffs at that!! And shakers just aren't very user friendly for body powder
> I sell body powder, and I package the powder in a 4 oz canning jar and include a hand-sewn powder puff with every purchase. This is a very good seller for me and my customers agree that the most efficient way to use body powder is to put some in a tupperware-type container with the powder puff, and replenish from the jar when needed. I do have a few antique powder boxes available for purchase for customers who prefer a more 'luxury' treatment:
> http://d2ydh70d4b5xgv.cloudfront.ne...nd-white-1b186c208a8cd26eb23840a0f1a18344.jpg
> But most people are perfectly happy with a quality powder and nice powder puff. The puffs are ridiculously easy to make and even using high-end material/pretty ribbon they still only cost a few cents per puff!
> This info may not be helpful to you as the holidays are rapidly approaching, but maybe for next year?



That's still really helpful! I'd been debating whether it was just easier to make my own - I'm off to see if I can find a pattern.  Thanks!


----------



## cerelife (Nov 23, 2016)

vedwards said:


> That's still really helpful! I'd been debating whether it was just easier to make my own - I'm off to see if I can find a pattern.  Thanks!



Psshhh...you don't need a pattern for this! 
After some trial and error, I figured out that a circle about 6.5" in diameter works well for me. I'm not the best at sewing, so this gives me some leeway so the puff isn't too small! I used a pot of the size I wanted and just traced the circle onto a piece of paper and cut it out as my "pattern".
Once you cut your material and ribbon; place the fuzzy sides together with your ribbon in between them and sew the edges together leaving about half an inch open. Then turn them right side out and sew the opening closed. Fluffy/fuzzy material is very forgiving for crappy sewers like me 
They really are easy to make, but people go nuts for them...especially when you tell them you made them yourself!!
These are what mine look like (and I package the powder in 8 oz jars - not 4 oz...my mistake!):
http://www.minoubleu.com/silky-drawers.html


----------



## Susie (Nov 23, 2016)

I am not sure what you are using for "baby powder", so please don't take this as a personal attack.  It is just a general warning to everyone out there, OK?

Use of talcum powder by girls/women has been linked strongly to ovarian cancer.  Please do not use talc/talcum powder on baby girls.


----------



## vedwards (Nov 23, 2016)

Susie said:


> I am not sure what you are using for "baby powder", so please don't take this as a personal attack.  It is just a general warning to everyone out there, OK?
> 
> Use of talcum powder by girls/women has been linked strongly to ovarian cancer.  Please do not use talc/talcum powder on baby girls.



No - I'm using an arrowroot recipe with a little baking soda and cornstarch mixed in. No talc.


----------



## vedwards (Nov 23, 2016)

cerelife said:


> Psshhh...you don't need a pattern for this!
> After some trial and error, I figured out that a circle about 6.5" in diameter works well for me. I'm not the best at sewing, so this gives me some leeway so the puff isn't too small! I used a pot of the size I wanted and just traced the circle onto a piece of paper and cut it out as my "pattern".
> Once you cut your material and ribbon; place the fuzzy sides together with your ribbon in between them and sew the edges together leaving about half an inch open. Then turn them right side out and sew the opening closed. Fluffy/fuzzy material is very forgiving for crappy sewers like me
> They really are easy to make, but people go nuts for them...especially when you tell them you made them yourself!!
> ...



That does make things easier! I hadn't gotten to looking for patterns yet, but that totally makes sense - AND i've got lots of batting scraps left over from quilting projects that can now be put to good use!  Thanks!!!!


----------



## snappyllama (Nov 23, 2016)

Susie said:


> I am not sure what you are using for "baby powder", so please don't take this as a personal attack.  It is just a general warning to everyone out there, OK?
> 
> Use of talcum powder by girls/women has been linked strongly to ovarian cancer.  Please do not use talc/talcum powder on baby girls.



Out of curiosity, is it only when powder is used on one's ummm nethers, or is using it as foot powder in a sock also problematic??


----------



## cerelife (Nov 23, 2016)

Susie said:


> I am not sure what you are using for "baby powder", so please don't take this as a personal attack.  It is just a general warning to everyone out there, OK?
> 
> Use of talcum powder by girls/women has been linked strongly to ovarian cancer.  Please do not use talc/talcum powder on baby girls.



No worries Susie - and good advice!
We stopped using talcum powder years ago, and I started making my own powder because I didn't want the additives in commercial brands. However it isn't very 'shaker' friendly (no anti-clumping agents).
Just cornstarch, arrowroot powder, colloidal oatmeal, and fragrance.


----------



## kdaniels8811 (Nov 23, 2016)

What a great idea, both talc free powder and the puff!  Love it!


----------

